# RFID Integration with DCC and Traincontroler Computer Software



## Ironhorsetrains (Mar 8, 2012)

We are wanting to integrate RFID readers and tags with our Digitrax DCS50 and PR3 (which we already have) and the Traincontroller computer software (which we don't have yet). Does anyone know of an easy way to integrate these systems? We presently use the PR3 with decoder pro but will soon move to the Traincontroller software.

It looks like RFID would be an extremely cost effective way to identify and locate trains on our layout which is currently under construction.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you using the RFID instead of decoder transponding and track detection?


----------



## Ironhorsetrains (Mar 8, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Are you using the RFID instead of decoder transponding and track detection?


That's the direction I'm leaning now. It's seems to have great potential especially since of its cost effectiveness.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I haven't worked with any of that yet but very interested in how it works!
How big of a layout are you looking to control with it and how many engines?


----------



## Ironhorsetrains (Mar 8, 2012)

NIMT said:


> I haven't worked with any of that yet but very interested in how it works!
> How big of a layout are you looking to control with it and how many engines?


For now it's about 20 x 25 feet with plans for track as low as 24 inches and as high as 64 inches. Most likely a lot of locomotives, especially staged in a hidden yard. After some preliminary reading RFID seems like it would be great since you could literally apply a tag to every piece of rolling stock and every loco.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Ironhorsetrains said:


> It looks like RFID would be an extremely cost effective way to identify and locate trains on our layout which is currently under construction.


Very interesting idea. I've read up some on RFID because I do think it's the future and will be on all products one day. 

One thing you need to research is the triggering distance. You probably already know that the chip powers itself up via the RF energy it receives. If you want to locate a single cars you are going to be concerned with the distance from the transmitter before it transmits back information. If the distance is too far then you can't locate things very accurately, however you could identify a group of items within a certain distance.


----------



## Ironhorsetrains (Mar 8, 2012)

xrunner said:


> Very interesting idea. I've read up some on RFID because I do think it's the future and will be on all products one day.
> 
> One thing you need to research is the triggering distance. You probably already know that the chip powers itself up via the RF energy it receives. If you want to locate a single cars you are going to be concerned with the distance from the transmitter before it transmits back information. If the distance is too far then you can't locate things very accurately, however you could identify a group of items within a certain distance.



This may be a project in the future, so folks on another forum have pointed out a few flaws in this plan. From what I have seen the passive tags can be read from 2-5 inches and they are cheap, he downsides the readers are expensive. The smart chips have to be programmed and powered but their readers are cheap. Not sure??


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

what dose R F I D stand for?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Southern said:


> what dose R F I D stand for?


Radio Frequency Identification.

Google it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Stick with Decoder Transponding and Block detection you'll be a lot better off!


----------



## Ironhorsetrains (Mar 8, 2012)

Going to skip the transponding and go with Traincontroller plus Bdl168's from digitrax.


----------

